# That's A Wrap!



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Hard to believe Halloween 2011 is done and dusted. It was with great reluctance that I extinguished our jacks for the last time and took down the Halloween decorations. It's fun visiting the other blogs, both here on the forum and around the Net. Seeing other Haunters work, the parties, costumes and general good time is so inspiring.

We're hoping to done with apartment living and in a place of our own by the time haunt season rolls around next year. Then I plan on taking full advantage of the opportunity to make a bigger noise! You know what they say "if you build it, the TOTs will come". 

Happy Halloween and here's to a great year in 2012

View attachment 101408​


----------

